# April Caption Comp - Winner Announced.



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Kya-Jackerz!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hard to port, now floor it!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdOShQQAABJfgAAQQAdwAAQAEAA/79+gIACEIqfmkp4p6aE8k2o36qaaERpk00CaAANHXMk7K6DRcg3lo0iW9K/Bh3nvfK9rWZJ611H48OqR5kAjw3m30dXIkDTN0wpxXsIMEVK4gJaHnrakdF7+sLCQ5SKGdAdSJLc4i3GJNmN0INa1dBHtMCBVF5gTJuUkQ7PlAJUe4PxdyRThQkNOShQQ


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

99 bottles of beer in the yak, 99 bottles of beer
if 97 "happy" yakers should fall
there'd be 2 bottles of beer that's all


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Take me home Claude - the towable Eskys are empty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ya put your left hand in ya put your left hand out ya hold up ya beer and ya shake it all about.

ya do the kayak pokey and you have another beer, that's what it's all about...

hic


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Look ma no hands.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Of the eight kayaks discovered, only one displayed signs of possible lifeforms.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

trolling for bogans...

looks like we got 2.


----------



## BustedDuck (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah mate you're one crazy driver.
Make sure you get the rest of the family behind us in the photo.


----------



## BustedDuck (Apr 23, 2010)

Gee, Ya don't know what these new Rabbit brand of kayaks get
up to what when thay are a bit towy..


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

What happened to the other 8 guys??
Who cares, more beer for us!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

It's the BBBT: The Bogan, Beer'n'Berley Trail, load up 5 kayaks with beer and bogans, eventually they get so pissed they gradually fall out along the way and voila! Instant shark berley :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Drinking and paddling?
No way officer!


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Ahoy there! Best post flood catch ever....


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Act now!! Ultra budget lodgings on the Queen Mary II, nearly sold out. Be Quick!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Two members of the Australian Olympic rowing squad were placed in the sin bin for inappropriate behavior on tour.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

When we told Joolia ours was this big, they promptly put us overboard and the other fellas walked the plank 'cause they lied


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

The new water taxi service for drunk in party goers


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Numbers 43, 44, 45, 46 and 47 your time is up, please return you kayaks and leave the empties by the recycling bin.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

"Hey Bubba, hold my beer and watch this, This is gonna be cool"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Rescued after 3 days at sea, he didn't seem too upset that he had missed his wedding.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Shhhhhhh - don't tell the guy in the front kayak that we're not paddling!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

What do we do with a drunkin sailor,
what do we do with a drunkin sailor, 
what do we do with a drunkin sailor early in the morning
Stick them in a yak with out a paddle and feed to the sharks.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

The Kayak conga line.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey what's that digging in my back?


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

AKFF float entry for the bogan mardi gra


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

The task was "start from the last Yak climb to the first while being towed by a stinker & the prize was theirs" they could not contain their excitement on completion.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Survivor Ozzie style. The one who falls off next goes home....


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

"In its early stages of testing and development, the Mirage Drive caused severe losses in the test pilots ranks, after the discovery that alcohol consumption could now be accomplished whilst kayaking"


----------



## immysdad (May 4, 2010)

CHUGGA - CHUGGA - CHUGGA - CHUGGA ....CHUGGA -CHUGGA - CHUGGA - CHUGGA....CHOO CHOO


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

staight to xmas island with them


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

"Why is the water in this yak suddenly getting warm ? "


----------



## bigiron (May 9, 2009)

Swmbo said to bring home something she'd never had before. Check these out love!!!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Dazza and Randy, do something cool to show Shazza and Leanne what we do on these boys fishing weekends.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Davey G said:


> trolling for bogans...
> 
> looks like we got 2.


This made me laugh...
+1


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Yah know ya wanta !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey look what we got! First timers in heavy swell give kayaks away!


----------

